# Review of Mr. Kevin Beck from Singapore General Hospital



## meye (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,

I am in my mid 30s and have lived with SAD and GAD for the past 4-5 years. Moved to Singapore from the US recently. Still looking for a good therapist.

My recent therapy session was totally unhelpful and a waste of time. Wondering if others think I am over reacting to this situation:-

I just met with Mr. Kevin Beck from SGH and the session did not go too well. He seemed a little too laid back and did not have any sense of urgency. Furthermore, when asked he could not really explain how he uses CBT to treat patients. Gave a very vague one line answer. He seemed to avoid eye contact and perhaps the session had been at least helpful I would have been less critical.

He told me that that before practicing exposure therapy I should start off first with breathing exercises. Unless, I am totally calm I should not be facing situations I fear. Instead of finding encouragement I found this session rather discouraging and unhelpful. Also, found it rather annoying that he kept pushing that I try breathing exercises even after I insisted my attention span is horrible and I would rather try something else like group exposure therapy or hypnotherapy. I have a never found my therapist in the US to be this pushy. Besides, everything he told me about breathing exercises I already know from reading books.

I have tried breathing exercises before and sitting in one spot for 20 mins makes me super restless. However, I must add that I do believe that the benefits of breathing exercises can be tremendous and am sure it works for a lot of people even though I have yet to master it.

Being a foreigner and having to pay $126 I feel a little frustrated. Therapy is so expensive and when insurance does not cover the expenses it makes it worse. Wish there was a web site with reviews of top counselors with a fee structure (so it won't break your bank).

So back to my question:- 
Do you think I am overreacting? I do realize it was only one session. You can't decided if someone is bad or good in just one session.

*Are there any web sites or magazines to help you find a good therapist in Singapore preferably in a public hospital? *All the private ones are so $$$$ if you a foreigner.

On a positive note I have found a free counselor at SAMH who has been a lot more helpful although she is not a professional counselor (has a supervisor who is though). This organization also runs group meetings and I am excited to finally attend to get some practice finally.

Thank you for reading. Your feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------

